# Charging A Solar Watch With Artificial Light



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

Anyone know what wavelengths of light are suitable to charge a solar watch?

Specifically a Casio G-Shock Mudman 9010 (just in case it varies between different types of solar cells).

At the moment I am using an LED Lenser P7 torch to attempt to recharge the watch. The torch runs on rechargeable batteries, so I am not bothered about running them down. I just want to know if the watch might need a broader or more yellow band of light to charge.

Cheers!

Rob


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Does this help Rob?

http://support.casio.com/information.php?rgn=4&cid=002&pid=662


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I normally just leave my gshock in a reasonably bright window, even if it's cloudy it charges well. I've found traditional glass bulbs work well too.

Don't know how successful you'll be using the P7, (though my P14 charges up the lume on any watch in seconds)


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

Kutusov, do you know which of those charts I should be consulting?

They each have a number at the top, but that same site lists my Mudman battery as

*(CTL-1616)*

This unfortunately doesn't appear on any of those charts.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Kutusov, do you know which of those charts I should be consulting?
> 
> ...


What they say at that Casio link is that you should look for the 3 or 4 digit module number at the back of the case. I guess that would be 3150 for yours. Still, that one doesn't show up too. Your's is a Japanese model and I think the link is for the American Casio.. that could explain it.

Anyway, what I think you can gather from the charts is that what matters is the Lux power of the light the watch is getting. And look at the difference, I had no idea that it was that much!! Bright sunlight is 100x more bright than a fluorescent bulb!!

Here's a link for Lux:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lux


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

Lol, did you get the caseback number from mine by looking at one of the pics I'd posted? 

Anyway, thanks for your further help and research.

I can see I am going to have to set aside some time for sunbathing... :beach:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Yes I did, plenty to go around
> 
> I've just been at the Japanese Casio website (Chrome browser with inbuilt translator is just peaches to do that), it gives you even less info than the US website, so don't bother... it just refers you to the manual.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

Ahahahah. :thumbsup:


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

My experience with solar panels, and optoelectronics generally, suggests that infrared is quite effective, so a filament lamp is probably best.

Certainly Sunlight contains I.R.

I would be interested to know how you're getting on with your L.E.D. - does your Watch have a Power Reserve Indicator (battery meter)?

I would suggest that your best option, ecologically, economically, and for convienience, would be to just leave it on the window-sill. An upstairs window-sill if you're worried about it getting nicked.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

ValvesRule said:


> I would suggest that your best option, ecologically, economically, and for convienience, would be to just leave it on the window-sill. An upstairs window-sill if you're worried about it getting nicked.


Absolutely :thumbsup:

Can't understand why anything but the sun would be considered....

Unless you were in a submarine, or stationed at the North/south pole during the winter....


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Leave it in your car (on the center console or somewhere), if you park outside, while you work.


----------

